# ADS ON MLS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have seen two phone sex adds appearing in the lower left of my screen while on MLS. 


I WANT THE ADDS STOPPED NOW.!!!!!!!!!

If you can not control the content of the adds I want all adds stop period ...... 


John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

It's been the month and the site is slow and awkward. 
I have to wait for every dang pic to load in a thread, no matter how many pages long.... or what page I'm on. 
Tryng to open a longer thread the site froze up. 
I won't pay for this agravation.... my storage is full what is the incentive to stay as 1st class? 

John


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Adds on web sites often reflect places you have visited. Those places place cookies on your computer and the adds appear. Often the web site has no control of that. I have never seen the adds you talk about and I don't see them now, but then I am not interested in 'phone sex'.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I've found phone sex to be the best way to get your name and number off the calling list of these businesses that continually call.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I have not seen any ads since the initial spate of them when MLS was sold and the brouhaha over that was hot and heavy.

BUT... I am using IE-11 and have enabled "Tracking Protection" and "Do Not Track" (click the "Gear" icon in the upper right corner and select "Safety>" and if either of those entries say "Turn ON...", then click them to read "Turn Off...").

Right now if I click the "Blocking" icon (universal symbol for "NO") [between the URL text box and the Refresh icon (chasing arrows)] I see that IE-11 is blocking "content from 8 services.".

I am also using "DoNotTrackMe" (from Abine) and it lists an additional 2 ad services that it is blocking. Why I have to use two different systems to block all 8 is upsetting and I wonder if I were to add yet another "blocking" type add-on it might block a few more.

In addition, I REGULARLY (like EVERY TIME I shut down a browsing session to turn my PC off) run the program "CCleaner" from Piriform, Ltd. to erase the cookies and files that have no other purpose than to spy on me. The first time I ran it I had to tell it which cookies I'd like it to leave alone, such as the ones stored by e-mail programs and certain web sites (forums) that I want to let record stuff for later retrieval by the same site. I periodically check that list to be sure it contains only the ones I want it to have and BEFORE I have the program do the sanitization of my PC I look to see if there are new cookies to be added to the list (I don't do that very often, only when I know I have joined new forums or made changes that I want to be sure are kept.

I have also, in the past, deliberately removed all the cookies in the "Save" list and let it erase them all, then revisited the sites that are important to me to see which ones I had to log-in to again because the cookie that remembered me was gone. That sure reduced the size of the "Keeper" list, but I had to remember some mighty old passwords!



As for having to visit an objectionable site before you get objectionable ads... that is only partially true. Too many sites know that I am an unmarried male and so I get many ads for "women in your area that are EAGER to meet you!". Some of these ads indicate (some less subtly than others) that the reason they are EAGER is beyond my "physical" capacity anymore. Most of those ads seem to be associated with my Yahoo accounts.



I am still getting SPAM to the e-mail account that I originally had listed as my contact address ONLY on MLS, but I have not received any to the new account now associated with MLS. The type of SPAM I am getting is a bit cleaner than it was for a while (Phone sex was tame compared to some of it!). I think the reason it has reduced is that I now (usually) empty the SPAM folder without opening the folder to see what is in it. I believe that some of the e-mails had code embedded in the "Subject" line such that when I opened the window to see the subject lines, data was sent back to the sender proving that I exist and so they continued sending the junk. When I stopped 'looking' to see what was there, the hidden replies were no longer being sent and the SPAMMER's computer dropped me from their list. Yes, there is the risk that someone might send me something important that might get routed to the SPAM folder, but since that account is no longer associated with MLS, there should be nothing coming to that account anyway!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Posted By rlvette on 31 Jan 2014 11:25 AM 
I've found phone sex to be the best way to get your name and number off the calling list of these businesses that continually call. 
You mean... offering?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

The ones trying to sell me something.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I think, in addition to places on the internet one has been, some ad schemes are actually reading the text of threads. 

I get some weird ones, like "boiler service" (targeting home heating systems) here, which wouldn't have any connection to me, but could very well be picking up live steam thread keywords. 

But now we know what John J does in his spare time, lol!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Yep, Google (and probably all the other e-mail providers) reads your e-mails to see what you are talking about. Not that there is a human reading them but a computer reads the words and builds a database of them and matching advertising to the words you use most often (not "a" and "the" etc. but nouns and such) and so you will see advertisements that match.

My son and I often "Chat" on G-mail and we were discussing computers and noted that the ads on the page were about computers, I then mentioned vacuums and the ads changed to vacuums. So we began to play with the advertisements trying different words to see what ads we could get. The word "Designer" got us ads for purses, shoes and clothing. The word "House" got us realtor ads. It didn't matter the context, just using the words changed the content of the ads.

Since Google and YouTube are now connected, any videos you watch will bend ads toward the subject of the videos. I have fought tooth and nail to keep my YouTube and G-mail (Google) accounts separate and they make it very difficult to do. And periodically they try again to join them and make it hard to stop the process or undo it.

If you are logged-in to your G-Mail account (which is the default to remain so always if you don't un-check the little checkbox on the log-on screen) then watching a YouTube video on MLS or even on a Yahoo news report is logged to your Google dossier to aim advertising at you.

There are LAWS against "Stalking" but apparently the almighty Dollar trumps the law.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I don't see any ads at all and I'm just a lowly newbie! 

I never did understand paying for 'premium' service on a forum. There are tons of free hosting services and plenty of ad blockers.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Even the free ones?? No I'm joking...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

How do you remove AdBlocker?







LOL

Andrew


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Posted By jfrank on 31 Jan 2014 09:22 AM 
Adds on web sites often reflect places you have visited. Those places place cookies on your computer and the adds appear. Often the web site has no control of that. I have never seen the adds you talk about and I don't see them now, but then I am not interested in 'phone sex'. 
I have not search for or visited phone sex places nor have I gone to any porno places.


JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

One of my other hobbies is coin collecting.. 
about a year ago I spent an hour or so doing some reading and research online about Jefferson nickels.. 
first time I had ever looked up Jefferson nickels online.. 
about a week later, I got a tourist brochure in the mail for Monticello. 

no idea how it happened, but im convinced it's not a coincidence..
yes, they even know where we live!

Scot


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

JJ 
you need to get a computer nerd to help you set up your computer so you dont get those adds you have been refering to for some time. 
I get NO pop ups, it is in your settings or lack of settings 
John, I am guessing your computer needs attention also. My MLS is as fast as it has ever been, like Steve said run CCleaner, and there are others 
Good luck guys, 
Dennis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I did install cc cleaner and a better anti virus (Avast) than my old one... 

My nephew assembled this thing out of old parts... but no other site is this slow... I'll take some blame, but not all. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Posted By rlvette on 31 Jan 2014 11:25 AM 
I've found phone sex to be the best way to get your name and number off the calling list of these businesses that continually call. 
That all depends on how lonely the salesperson on the other end of that spamming call is...


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I'm in the computer business and yes that's exactly how it works. The "G-man" buys all these companies to further the directed advertising. And it obviously works as companies pay good bucks to them. As for me, I have so trained my mind to ignore the ads that I have to actually work at seeing them.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Running linux as your os gives you a lot more filter option and control over you system, but it wont stop google recording your searches, try a different search engine, or use a proxy server... 
Kind regards


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

JJ, per the advice of Mike R. and others, ever since I installed Adblocker Plus, I've had almost no ads. Free and easy. 
https://adblockplus.org


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I guess I'm too busy for the ads.............. 

"Mental Mind Blocker @ work ".... 

I don't see many - or just plain ignore 'em..!! 

Try again JJ 

Dirk


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I'm getting similar adds, and the same on my home pc, home tablet and work laptop. 

Really not good! 

Alan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

The annoying thing is they appear in the lower right corner of the screen and if I am scrolling I open them up. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Posted By John J on 02 Feb 2014 08:16 AM 
The annoying thing is they appear in the lower right corner of the screen and if I am scrolling I open them up. 

JJ 

JJ, as a First Class Member you shouldn't be seeing any adds. Period. As for the location, they put the ads there on purpose. These ad companies are all whores and the companies that host their ads are their pimps. Sadly this is just the start of how the internet is going to evolve. Before it's over, you're not going to be able to enjoy the internet without ads unless you pay a fee. And don't think those free programs like Ghosterly will always be free.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

you're not going to be able to enjoy the internet without ads unless you pay a fee 
And how long did you think this 'free lunch' was going to continue?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

JJ, I had sent you a PM earlier, but don't know if you got it. Randy's on target; being a moderator, you should have 1st-class ad-free viewing privileges. I discovered a few days ago that moderator access and 1st-class access are independent, as all of a sudden I started seeing ads all over my screen even though I was logged in as a moderator. I e-mailed Philip, who investigated and discovered my 1st-class access had indeed expired. He reset that, and the ads went away. 

Having said that, I never had ads in the lower _right_, just on the _left_ side and big banners at the top and bottom, centered on the screen. (You mentioned lower left at beginning, and lower right just recently, hence my confusion. Since I myself am well known for my lack of ability to distinguish the two, I figured I'd ask to clarify.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Makes me glad I use a track ball...rather than a standard mouse to scroll with... 

Why..? Keeps me away from stealthy clicks.... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Plus I'm no 'puter spert .... 

But by your own admission you have inadvertantly clicked on them. Accidently. Now they are free to bother you all the more.. you let the genie out'a the bottle so to speak.. ( I think there is a way to get her back in and put the cap on again ) 

Which is not a site issue to me.. 

Maybe others better at this can help!! 

Dirk


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

Posted By Garratt on 31 Jan 2014 06:39 PM 
How do you remove AdBlocker?







LOL

Andrew 

Actually there is pop-up blocker and you can't remove it. It can be a PITA and can only be turned off on an ad-by-ad basis (i.e., you turn it off and it turns itself back on the next time a pop-up appears), which makes no sense to me. You should be able to disable it, at least for an entire session.

As for ads on MLS, as Kevin Strong notes, I only get them on the left side, but not at the bottom right. And I've not seen any adult ads on MLS. I am not a 1st Class member and I use IE7.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

JJ, I suspect you have a virus or malware on your PC. I'm still browsing ad free as well.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

What do I use to remove malware? 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

get these: 

http://www.malwarebytes.org/ 

http://www.mcafee.com/us/downloads/free-tools/stinger.aspx 

Jerry


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: PHONE SEX ADDS ON MLS*

I looked at info on Norway, now I get a Norway Voyage add every time I log on. lol.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After looking up information for a friend I was getting ads related to his search.... so I went to Victoria's Secret and changed the ad content to something a lot more pleasing! 

This weekend I installed the FireFox browser, no need for a 'compatibility' box, (what a strange idea!) and the site is fast again. Only ads I see are forum sponsors. 

John


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Makes me glad I use a track ball...rather than a standard mouse to scroll with... 

Dirk - I think this makes us the only two people who understand and enjoy the delights of a good trackball. I insisted I get the same trackball for my office computer; now no one wants to use my machine. Life is good. 

JackM


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

They gave me a trackball at the office a few years ago. But as soon as I twisted it, the room turned upside down, and a lot of stuff got broken. Sprained my wrist. I guess I might have had it plugged in backwards, but I wasn't about to mess with it anymore. Took three IT guys to come in and twist everything right side up -- so they say.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Feb 2014 10:24 AM 
.... so I went to Victoria's Secret and changed... to something a lot more pleasing! Huh?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

JackM...and we play trains also....really cool 

Co'mon' over sum time.....!!!!! ( bring Cliffy to ) 

Say there Cliffy - mmm ...do you do stand up comics on Saturday nights too?!! Ha!! 

Dirk......


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By CliffyJ on 03 Feb 2014 03:39 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Feb 2014 10:24 AM 
.... so I went to Victoria's Secret and changed... to something a lot more pleasing! Huh?


I reprogrammed the ads I was getting at other sites to unmentionables....


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Speaking of ads... A lot of news sites have ads that are automatically correlated to the topic of the news item -- but it doesn't always work out the way it's supposed to. A couple days ago I was reading an online news article about someone who was arrested after dumping parts of a human body along a highway in Texas. Got a pop-up ad for an auto shop with the heading, "Searching for body parts?"


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 03 Feb 2014 05:59 PM 
Speaking of ads... A lot of news sites have ads that are automatically correlated to the topic of the news item -- but it doesn't always work out the way it's supposed to. A couple days ago I was reading an online news article about someone who was arrested after dumping parts of a human body along a highway in Texas. Got a pop-up ad for an auto shop with the heading, "Searching for body parts?" 




Now that is funny!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems I have been a Member here since 2008, but not a prolific poster. The place is much more user friendly than it used to be.










I see no ads at this time having a blocking programme and Ghostery on both my computers. I did used to see ads on the l/h side of the screen for Ebay (USA), not interested in that, and banners for the more well known American advertisers such as Stan and Robbie. As for pop up's, girly sites and such I never see them. 


I recently looked at Macys web site and guess what? the prices quoted were not in $$ but in ££ which only goes to show how cookies work I guess.


There used to be a comedy show on BBC radio many years ago and I recall many of the one liners they said. One such was "you cover yourself both ways, but the wind still gets in at the sides"!


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

No phone sex ads for me at MLS -- i see Vistaprint business cards, Dot and Bo furniture, Amazon, and more Dot and Bo furniture -- all stuff from companies with web sites where i recently browsed or purchased. However, i have seen one ad for fabric softener, a product that i have never in my 66 years on this planet ever purchased, not even once! I assume it knows i am female. ("She's a woman! Quick, slip her a fabric softener ad!") LOL!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

When the new owners took over and folks were first commenting about the ads, I did some research on some of their other forums to see how things were playing out there. One of them was a forum for owners of pet rats. The ads? D-Con.

Later,

K


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

K: THANKS for the best laugh I have had all week!


----------

